# Rome Total War deutsche Sounddateien benötigt



## kolmo1 (21. November 2012)

*Rome Total War deutsche Sounddateien benötigt*

Hey Ho,
Ich bräuchte wie im Titel beschrieben die Rome:Total-War Soundfiles, weil ich mir das Spiel auf Steam kekauft habe und man dort nur englisch oder ital. spielen kann! 
Könnte mir jemand eine Seite zum Downloaden der Dateien, oder es an meine E-Mail Adresse schicken: aljoscha.krueger@gmx.net
Wäre echt toll die Textdateien auf deutsch hab ich schon
Lg; Kolmo


----------



## chbdiablo (22. November 2012)

Guckst du hier: Rome Total War - Complete Pack - Deutsche Sprachdateien Texte , Untertitel , Menüs , Videos , Stimmen / Sprachausgabe


----------



## kolmo1 (22. November 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: Rome Total War - Complete Pack - Deutsche Sprachdateien Texte , Untertitel , Menüs , Videos , Stimmen / Sprachausgabe


 
ja das hab ich auch runtergeladen und gestartet hat aber nichts verändert ist immernoch englisch


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2012)

Kann es sein, dass das "starten" des Downloads nur die Daten in einen Ordner entpackt und die diese Daten dann noch selber in die passenden Rome-Ordner reinkopieren bzw. die orginalen Ordner ersetzen musst?


----------



## kolmo1 (17. November 2013)

hey der link ist jetzt kaputt von der Seite schtoe.biz ich hatte die sounddatein schon habe aber rome tw neu installiert und bräuchte sie nun wieder


----------



## golani79 (18. November 2013)

Sicher, dass du es nicht ändern kannst?
Bei mir hab ich in den Language Optionen auch Deutsch zur Auswahl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Full Audio Support wird auch im Steamstore angezeigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolmo1 (18. November 2013)

nein es geht nich


----------



## kolmo1 (18. November 2013)

ich meine ja den ersten teil  nicht ROME 2


----------



## golani79 (18. November 2013)

Ah, sorry - dachte, es geht um den 2. Teil, da der ja grad aktuell is


----------

